# What's the best online text editor? + 'editing in place'.



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

What's the best online text editor?

I've tried FCKEditor and TinyMCE: both brilliant.

Are there any others worth considering?
*Very important*: being able to upload and manage images.

There are plenty of plain text editors out there - no good for me... I need the image manipulations.

*ALSO*: I'd like to know if there are any where you can 'edit in place'.
'Edit in place': you are logged in as admin... and can edit the text immediately there.
You can try and do this with FCKeditor: I've tried this before - but it kills your CPU because it tries to load several instances all at once.
Would be interested if there is an alternative.

Thanks.

OM


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

i use FCK

and i've also used it within edit in place (kind of)
i loaded the editor in a hidden div if the user was an admin
when the click the EDIT link, the text goes hidden and the fck editor comes out of hiding


----------



## OM2 (Oct 28, 2007)

thats brilliant.
i was thinking of having a very complex configuration where the menu etc where hidden!
still have the same problme of loading several instances of fck all at once.
my webpage is split into several text sections in different places.
ur suggestion though will still be excellent - i'll just do by using only one instance for the main field.
thanks.


----------

